# 1985 300zx, 150k on odometer



## kPOWren (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm looking at grabbing a n/a, 5-speed 1985 300zx for $1400 with 150,000 miles on it. Most of the suspension, the battery, and the starter have been replaced. Are there any major maintenance issues I should check? I know to look for certain things, I'm talking more model specific issues.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

information:look_for [Z31.com]


----------

